# Liberty Dollar Coin - SOOC to Final Review



## waday (Jul 27, 2017)

A


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice work, and I really liked the processing walkthrough.  My only VERY, VERY minor nit(s) are the small reflections under her nose, on and under lips and at the point of her chin.  The one under her nose especially looks like she has a runny nose.  A half-second with the clone tool and you'd have this nailed.


----------



## waday (Jul 27, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice work, and I really liked the processing walkthrough.  My only VERY, VERY minor nit(s) are the small reflections under her nose, on and under lips and at the point of her chin.  The one under her nose especially looks like she has a runny nose.  A half-second with the clone tool and you'd have this nailed.


Thanks for the comments! I didn't notice those, but now that's all I can see! I'll revisit this tonight.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2017)

waday said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work, and I really liked the processing walkthrough.  My only VERY, VERY minor nit(s) are the small reflections under her nose, on and under lips and at the point of her chin.  The one under her nose especially looks like she has a runny nose.  A half-second with the clone tool and you'd have this nailed.
> ...


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice macro shot and adjustment.

One of my other hobbies is collecting coins, mostly older ones but still a lot of modern ones.  On a coin forum we have large discussions about, well, every coin.  LOL  The Liberties are nice and some in the past have had large premiums after hitting the market.


----------



## waday (Jul 27, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Nice macro shot and adjustment.
> 
> One of my other hobbies is collecting coins, mostly older ones but still a lot of modern ones.  On a coin forum we have large discussions about, well, every coin.  LOL  The Liberties are nice and some in the past have had large premiums after hitting the market.


Thank you!

Nice! This is meant as a keepsake for our daughter. I always enjoyed coin collecting as a kid.

...Actually, on second thought, what I bought is the 1 oz medal, not the coin. What is the difference? I'm assuming the coin can be "spent", whereas the medal is for show?


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 27, 2017)

waday said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Nice macro shot and adjustment.
> ...


The medal does not have a valuation stamp on it. This makes it more of a bullion coin.
The Liberty coin is the gold 1oz version of it which does have a $100 valuation stamp on it.

They both can be spent. Technically you could take the Liberty Coin 1oz Gold to the bank and cash it in for $100 dollars.  Technically a grocery store could accept it for $100.   With the Silver Medal you would have to go to a type of silver dealer (Local Coin Shop, etc) and convert the medal 1oz silver to spot price of silver to convert it to cash.

The above ignores the numismatic valuation of the coin/medal, which is far more.  You would have to go to a local coin shop or numismatic shop to gain more of the true valuation of it. If you could sell it directly to a collector you can then gain more above selling it to a shop who will buy it at wholesale or even spot price valuation.

people will have variations on what they think about the medal vs coin and valuation, etc. too.

It's like if you had a Morgan Silver Dollar.
People have been known to go to the local convenience store and use it as a One Dollar.   Silver-wise is worth about $17.  Numismatic valuation depends upon the year, mint location and condition and may be worth multiples more.


----------



## waday (Jul 27, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Thank you for the detailed explanation! Very interesting!


----------



## limr (Jul 27, 2017)

waday said:


> Now, I took some liberties in editing, so it’s not a completely accurate representation of the coin. Sorry for any coin buffs out there. You’ll see what I mean when you look at the photos.



So you took some liberties with the Liberty, did ya? 

Love the final edit (though I do agree with John's comment about the reflections under the nose) and I appreciate the discussion and walk-through of the processing.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 27, 2017)

I like the original, the golden tone with the cyan/blue highlights; I think it has more depth or dimension. (edit - Maybe a bit more vintage? or historic? or something.) Either could make for a lovely photo for a girl's room... hmm I'd be thinking mats and frames...


----------



## waday (Jul 27, 2017)

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I took some liberties in editing, so it’s not a completely accurate representation of the coin. Sorry for any coin buffs out there. You’ll see what I mean when you look at the photos.
> ...


Thank you! 

I'm glad you appreciate my wordplay. Sometimes I get a bit too dry, and people miss my humor. Heck, sometimes I miss it! 



vintagesnaps said:


> I like the original, the golden tone with the cyan/blue highlights; I think it has more depth or dimension. (edit - Maybe a bit more vintage? or historic? or something.) Either could make for a lovely photo for a girl's room... hmm I'd be thinking mats and frames...


Very interesting observation! I'll see if I can find a good balance with the golden tones. I'll look at it again tonight. I can understand and appreciate the vintage/historic aspect. 

Interestingly, in some of these, the angles of the coin to the camera actually created a rainbow across her eyes, which I thought was oddly serendipitous. You can somewhat see it in the SOOC shot. If I remove the golden tone, you can see it much better. It's more pronounced in other shots.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 29, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Nice macro shot and adjustment.
> 
> One of my other hobbies is collecting coins, mostly older ones but still a lot of modern ones.  On a coin forum we have large discussions about, well, every coin.  LOL  The Liberties are nice and some in the past have had large premiums after hitting the market.



Not sure if they still do it since closing down original location and reopening in another (thanks UofM).  But Crazy Jim's Blimpy Burger in Ann Arbor would give you $50 cent piece, $1 dollar coins, and $2 bills in your change if it required it.  I have had places deny the $2 bill thinking it's fake.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 30, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Not sure if they still do it since closing down original location and reopening in another (thanks UofM).  But Crazy Jim's Blimpy Burger in Ann Arbor would give you $50 cent piece, $1 dollar coins, and $2 bills in your change if it required it.  I have had places deny the $2 bill thinking it's fake.


Ahh .. Blimpy Burger.  Never went there even though I used to be right around the corner in West Quad in my early UofM days. I was a vegetarian then and still am mostly today.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 30, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if they still do it since closing down original location and reopening in another (thanks UofM).  But Crazy Jim's Blimpy Burger in Ann Arbor would give you $50 cent piece, $1 dollar coins, and $2 bills in your change if it required it.  I have had places deny the $2 bill thinking it's fake.
> ...



Ah, you missed out.  They have / had great onion rings, and the fried veggies were good too.  They dip them.  Refrigerate for 24 hours.  Then dip again.  No it's not health food, but it's tasty cooked veg.    You would not have starved there, but you may not have wanted to be associated with the meat eaters in the place.   

As for the burgers, they grind their own meat fresh (or at least they did before moving).  I don't remember what it is, but there is like 2 million different ways you could have a burger there.    With all the toppings, options, and combinations.

Last time I was in Ann Arbor passing through.  I of course drove by.  Building was gone. new big building for UofM going up.  I called my mom and asked what was up.  They leased the building and the owner sold out to UofM.  They could not find a suitable location.  But now I guess they have found a place and has been reopened for a while.

Man, I need to go visit the new store.  I mean visit my parents, and possibly try Blimpy Burger again.


----------



## Designer (Jul 30, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> ..and $2 bills in your change if it required it.


Once, many years ago, a lady came through my register at the grocery store and paid for her groceries in $2 bills.  They were padded, so she counted them off, and tore off the top from the remaining pad.  

She had been to the horse track and apparently got paid off in $2 bills.  I bought that little stack of padded bills and kept it for several years.


----------

